# Sabbath Distortion ( Vol 4 / Master of Reality edition  )



## griff10672 (Sep 1, 2019)

threw this second one together with the total Vol 4 / Master of Reality colors theme and Font ...... much better than the red .... IMO


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks awesome Griff !


----------



## Barry (Sep 1, 2019)

Now that looks excellent!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 2, 2019)

You and Kenobi on FIYAH


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 3, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> You and Kenobi on FIYAH


Ha !! My man Kenobi builds a pedal every 10 minutes .....lol   
actually would of finished 2 more this weekend if I didn't do my Mouser ordering at 2am while under a deep Indica impact .....LOL


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 3, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> Ha !! My man Kenobi builds a pedal every 10 minutes .....lol
> actually would of finished 2 more this weekend if I didn't do my Mouser ordering at 2am while under a deep Indica impact .....LOL


Haha.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 3, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> Ha !! My man Kenobi builds a pedal every 10 minutes .....lol
> actually would of finished 2 more this weekend if I didn't do my Mouser ordering at 2am while under a deep Indica impact .....LOL




I was up late as well buying parts , ive got a good supply here now and incoming as well as looking for those hard to get pieces..i found quite a few and have my (cart's ) ready and going over with a fine look over  the build sheets to make sure i got everything before buying, I'm learning a lot from guys here very inspiring builds...ill start building next week. I like to finish what i start and hate not having that one part...

Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 3, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> I was up late as well buying parts , ive got a good supply here now and incoming as well as looking for those hard to get pieces..i found quite a few and have my (cart's ) ready and going over with a fine look over  the build sheets to make sure i got everything before buying, I'm learning a lot from guys here very inspiring builds...ill start building next week. I like to finish what i start and hate not having that one part...
> 
> Mike


I've started keeping BOM's on pedals I plan on making more than one of on Mouser .... should make re-ordering at least a little easier .... it's those initial builds ... that I order parts for ... than go to build them 3 months after the parts have arrived ...   woops .... forgot the BC184 .... or whatever .... lol


----------

